# When are they going to UPGRADE the R15?



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Yikes.. it's been since January that they have released an update for the R15... there's been like 5 releases for my HR20 in that time.

Mine says 0x106C, 1/23/2007

EDIT: Now I just noticed that 6/27 upgrade post.. was there an upgrade? I have an R15-300.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Slyster said:


> Yikes.. it's been since January that they have released an update for the R15... there's been like 5 releases for my HR20 in that time.
> 
> Mine says 0x106C, 1/23/2007
> 
> EDIT: Now I just noticed that 6/27 upgrade post.. was there an upgrade? I have an R15-300.


There have been a few CE updates over the last 2 months and they seem to be going very well so I would think there would be a national release soon.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Slyster said:


> Yikes.. it's been since January that they have released an update for the R15... there's been like 5 releases for my HR20 in that time.
> 
> Mine says 0x106C, 1/23/2007
> 
> EDIT: Now I just noticed that 6/27 upgrade post.. was there an upgrade? I have an R15-300.


The last CE update for the R15-300 was June 22nd. It's still in the test phase (CE phase) but has been working great for most.

I suggest you subscribe to this thread if you're interesting in testing some of these releases. I imagine DirecTV is getting ready to roll out an updated national release for the R15-300 soon if you don't wish to take part in the CE process.

You'll also want to read and understand the following prior to deciding to become a CE tester. Link to CE FAQ's.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

So then.. are most of us with the 300 still using that update from last winter then? Mine isn't somehow 'stuck' so I'm not getting updates?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Slyster said:


> So then.. are most of us with the 300 still using that update from last winter then? Mine isn't somehow 'stuck' so I'm not getting updates?


Yes the update is from I believe January.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Slyster said:


> So then.. are most of us with the 300 still using that update from last winter then? Mine isn't somehow 'stuck' so I'm not getting updates?


Yes, the CE updates (mentioned above) need to be applied manually during the specified time frame windows.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Slyster said:


> So then.. are most of us with the 300 still using that update from last winter then?


All three models, for what it's worth.

The update before that was, what, Sep/Oct? So we've gone from about monthly updates to quarterly, now to what's looking like maybe 7 months.

In my opinon, this is evidence that D* has cut resources on the R15, and is only putting forth a token effort.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

qwerty said:


> In my opinon, this is evidence that D* has cut resources on the R15, and is only putting forth a token effort.


Yep, 18 months and not even skip-to-tick or one push guide yet, let alone DLB's.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> In my opinon, this is evidence that D* has cut resources on the R15, and is only putting forth a token effort.


Alternatively, it could be that they've finally learned to leave bad enough alone.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually I'd rather they use bad enough alone. Since the January update, my R15 has been mostly stable. Although the frequency of lock-ups and missed recordings has increased recently, the bugs are mostly tolerable. I'd rather leave it the way it is instead of getting poorly tested updates that make things worse, like we saw last year.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Get a clue folks. D* wants you to get a HR20. DUH!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

When comparing my 2 HR20s (that have been out for 10 months roughly), to my 4 R15s (that are going on 2 years???).....it is embarrassing how sluggish and update deprived the R15s are! For some odd reason I can't force any of my R15s for CEs like I do my HR20s, so I am stuck with the January release as well. When I use one of my R15s I die with how slow the 30 sec slip is compared to the HR20, and I feel for those that have to use one of these as one of their primary DVRs! GET A CLUE D*!!!!!


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

bto4wd said:


> Get a clue folks. D* wants you to get a HR20. DUH!


I will when 'every' channel is HD.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

bto4wd said:


> Get a clue folks. D* wants you to get a HR20. DUH!


If that's the case, then their strategy is backfiring with me.

The only reason I am not getting an HR20 is because of the continued problems with the R15.

I am in the middle of a two-year commitment with my R15, and although the machine is finally tolerable, it is less than satisfactory. I don't want to spend $300 and lock myself into another two-year commitment with a new machine which may also prove to be unsatisfactory.

Once my two year commitment with the R15 is up, I will reevaluate my options and decide if I want to stay with DTV.

If DTV really wanted people to replace defective R15s with HR20s, they would call me up and say "We see you have called and written letters about the problems with your R15. We are unable to fix all the problems with the R15, and we are investing into the HR20. Therefore we would like to replace your defective leased R15 with a working leased HR20 at no obligation to you. We look forward to continuing to provide you with the quality television service you expect from DirecTV."


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Upstream said:


> If that's the case, then their strategy is backfiring with me.
> 
> The only reason I am not getting an HR20 is because of the continued problems with the R15.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a used SD DTivo or even a used HR10. They record SD channels just fine and the HR10 would even record OTA HD signals if you get them. I don't think anyone can argue with the fact that more resources are being dedicated toward the HR10 than the R15. Although I'm sure at least someone will have some type of excuse.

Oh, and don't forget that new CE that's going to be released any day now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bto4wd said:


> Get yourself a used SD DTivo or even a used HR10. They record SD channels just fine and the HR10 would even record OTA HD signals if you get them. I don't think anyone can argue with the fact that more resources are being dedicated toward the HR10 than the R15. Although I'm sure at least someone will have some type of excuse.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget that new CE that's going to be released any day now.


Not an excuse... other then you are wrong..

The R15 is being worked on... and sorry that the CE's are not making it to national level as fast as you want it to be..... but it doesn't change the fact that the R15 is being worked on... and even at a higher level then it was in it's early days.

Yes... no one is working at all on the HR10... so no resources are being directed there... and those resources would be TiVo-Inc resources.

If you were referring to the HR20..
Different set of resources there...

R15 is done by NDS...
HR20 is done by DirecTV...

There is minimal if any cross/resources between the two.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

bto4wd said:


> Get yourself a ...


Spending money to get another receiver is not an option I care to explore. To me, that is throwing good money after bad.

The R15, though less than satisfactory, is tolerable. I have about a year left on my commitment. Next summer I re-evaluate my options. If I believe that DTV is the right option, I'll invest in their appropriate technology then. If I decide that Fios, Comcast, or Dish is a better option, I'll select that option and will not have wasted more money on DTV.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Upstream said:


> Spending money to get another receiver is not an option I care to explore. To me, that is throwing good money after bad.
> 
> The R15, though less than satisfactory, is tolerable. I have about a year left on my commitment. Next summer I re-evaluate my options. If I believe that DTV is the right option, I'll invest in their appropriate technology then. If I decide that Fios, Comcast, or Dish is a better option, I'll select that option and will not have wasted more money on DTV.


If you want to help make the R15 better then get in on the CE testing and give your feedback to DirecTV vai posting in the issues threads.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

bto4wd said:


> Get a clue folks. D* wants you to get a HR20. DUH!


Well they got me I replaced my R-15 with an HR20


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> If you want to help make the R15 better then get in on the CE testing and give your feedback to DirecTV vai posting in the issues threads.


The WAF on my R15 is pretty low already. Mrs. Upstream has told me several times to drop DTV and switch to cable.

Why would I want to put her through the rigors of beta-testing a product. She doesn't want to be a beta-tester and provide feedback on bugs. She wants a working product.

Some people like playing with new technology and enjoy finding bugs and reporting them. Some people don't. Mrs. Upstream is in the second group.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Upstream said:


> The WAF on my R15 is pretty low already. Mrs. Upstream has told me several times to drop DTV and switch to cable.
> 
> Why would I want to put her through the rigors of beta-testing a product. She doesn't want to be a beta-tester and provide feedback on bugs. She wants a working product.
> 
> Some people like playing with new technology and enjoy finding bugs and reporting them. Some people don't. Mrs. Upstream is in the second group.


Why does Mrs. Upstream have to be involved in such a beta test? I'm assuming you have another receiver that you are using now such as a DirecTivo. So leave both hooked up to your tv and only you use the R15 and can help test.

If it's your only receiver I apologize. I probably would have gone out and got a DirecTivo by now to replace it if it's been that bad.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Why does Mrs. Upstream have to be involved in such a beta test? I'm assuming you have another receiver that you are using now such as a DirecTivo. So leave both hooked up to your tv and only you use the R15 and can help test.
> 
> If it's your only receiver I apologize. I probably would have gone out and got a DirecTivo by now to replace it if it's been that bad.


I don't have another DVR, so for me to take an extra standard receiver and hook it up to the same TV next to the R15 DVR so I can play with CEs will result in the following comments from Mrs Upstream: "Why are we paying a $5.99 DVR fee if I can't use the DVR. Why are we paying a $5.00 mirror fee to have two receivers hooked up to the same TV. Wouldn't we better off getting rid of that thing and switching to cable?"

While a lot of DBSTalk users are the type of people who would enjoy beta testing a product, that isn't true for everyone, nor is it true for the vast majority of DTV customers.

I applaud DTV for using CEs to have their releases beta-tested, rather than releasing untested software as they did last year. But a CE is not a substitute for releasing working software.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Upstream said:


> I applaud DTV for using CEs to have their releases beta-tested, rather than releasing untested software as they did last year. But a CE is not a substitute for releasing working software.


Was just suggesting you give it a try since the CE's have been positive. Since you can't you'll need to wait for a national release.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just a small FYI from a former Dishnet customer - their customer service is just as bad and I cancelled them because they lied to me and called me a liar. You speak to India for all their customer service concerns. While I had no trouble with their products, I will not be lied to and called a liar from anyone! I have 2 R15-300s and did the CE on both. It totally fixed the Caller ID problem, but response time still sucks from remote to box. I just ordered the RFK remote kit and will see how that works.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Slyster said:


> EDIT: Now I just noticed that 6/27 upgrade post.. was there an upgrade? I have an R15-300.


On 7/10 DTV pushed a download for the 300. Check it now.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OK.. it's July 12 and we STILL have the January software... Is there a way to force a reboot and update without losing my stuff on the DVR? Or does this take a few days to get to all the units?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Slyster said:


> Or does this take a few days to get to all the units?


The last national release took about a month and a half to reach full distribution.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Slyster said:


> OK.. it's July 12 and we STILL have the January software... Is there a way to force a reboot and update without losing my stuff on the DVR? Or does this take a few days to get to all the units?


Yes. You can do the 02468 at bootup and not lose all your recordings/SL's. I was suprised that the last time I did it, it even retained my recent searches.

You wont, however, get the new software until your unit is "authorized" to get it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

...and, you'll have to wait for the guide data to repopulate.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> ...and, you'll have to wait for the guide data to repopulate.


Now that they have figured out a way to retain our searches and weather info, it would be great for them to figure out a way to retain the guide


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Forty years ago we went to the moon... and today they can't do get the guide to stick! :nono:


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Did the FORCED update and STILL have the January update.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

East coast here...just got the new update for the R15 300, 9 AM screen poped up and said new software found...


----------



## Chrisloker (Jun 16, 2007)

Any chance at some point of getting the new "white guide". Why is the R15 so slow to get consistent with the other boxes?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chrisloker said:


> Any chance at some point of getting the new "white guide". Why is the R15 so slow to get consistent with the other boxes?


Yes, the White GUI scheme is going to come to the R15.

The HR20 is the only one with the White GUI at this time (the D10, D11, D12, H20 don't).

So more so... the R15 is consistant with the 4 other box lines, and the HR20 is the one that is "ahead".

During the upcomming months you should see progress in getting the R15 to be more consistant to the HR20


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone ( How about you Earl ???? ) heard about any new features added with the new 0x1095 release ???? Also has anyone heard anything about the plans on getting the usb ports functional ???? If they got the usb"s working, that would be like christmas come early !!!! The only other thing to make it the perfect dvr would be unlocking the usb ports, hope that happens soon.


----------



## TrippM (Feb 18, 2006)

Got the new update here in NJ yesterday morning. I didn't notice any changes other than it wiped out my to do list. Thanks DirecTV!

This is my 2nd R15 (the first died unexpectedly after almost 2 frustrating years) and if I didn't have a couple of DirecTivo's and an HR20 I would have dropped DirecTV last year based on the disappointing performance of the R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15STINKS said:


> Anyone ( How about you Earl ???? ) heard about any new features added with the new 0x1095 release ???? Also has anyone heard anything about the plans on getting the usb ports functional ???? If they got the usb"s working, that would be like christmas come early !!!! The only other thing to make it the perfect dvr would be unlocking the usb ports, hope that happens soon.


The release notes for the version where posted...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91651

Few new features, but no new core functionality.

As for the USB's... IIRC, they are functional for RS-232 control, (not 100% on that)... as for anything else... nothing yet.

As for new functionality... we should now be in that chapter of the book, that the next releases may include items like that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TrippM said:


> Got the new update here in NJ yesterday morning. I didn't notice any changes other than it wiped out my to do list. Thanks DirecTV!
> 
> This is my 2nd R15 (the first died unexpectedly after almost 2 frustrating years) and if I didn't have a couple of DirecTivo's and an HR20 I would have dropped DirecTV last year based on the disappointing performance of the R15.


Wiped out your ToDo List? Did it miss any recordings? (and is possible just a display bug for the todo list, which has been reported in the past..)

How long after the reboot did you check your todo list?

Did you have individual records? or just Series Links.... as it will take a little while for the background scheduler to re-run and re-populate your to-do list after the reboot.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

TrippM said:


> Got the new update here in NJ yesterday morning. I didn't notice any changes other than it wiped out my to do list. Thanks DirecTV!


The update involves a reboot, which in turn means losing the guide data. It will take up to 24 hours to repopulate. I suspect that your to do list was wiped out because there were no matches to your SL's due to the lack of guide data. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## bearymore (Sep 1, 2006)

TrippM said:


> Got the new update here in NJ yesterday morning. I didn't notice any changes other than it wiped out my to do list. Thanks DirecTV!
> 
> This is my 2nd R15 (the first died unexpectedly after almost 2 frustrating years) and if I didn't have a couple of DirecTivo's and an HR20 I would have dropped DirecTV last year based on the disappointing performance of the R15.


Not to put too fine a point on it, but I read the release notes. More progress like this, and they'll eventually reach the functionality that the Directivo has had for years.


----------



## starbuck99 (Jan 26, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Was just suggesting you give it a try since the CE's have been positive. Since you can't you'll need to wait for a national release.


Doe anyone know when the next national release will be for the R-15 500 ?
I guess it's a little overdue from what I've read on this site.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

starbuck99 said:


> Doe anyone know when the next national release will be for the R-15 500 ?
> I guess it's a little overdue from what I've read on this site.


If you can't wait you need to read up about and sign up for the Cutting Edge releases.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

It's out in parts of the country, yet to be released in the central and eastern time zones.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Just a small FYI from a former Dishnet customer - their customer service is just as bad and I cancelled them because they lied to me and called me a liar. You speak to India for all their customer service concerns. While I had no trouble with their products, I will not be lied to and called a liar from anyone! I have 2 R15-300s and did the CE on both. It totally fixed the Caller ID problem, but response time still sucks from remote to box. I just ordered the RFK remote kit and will see how that works.


I use the RF remote with my r-15. It is still slow with several bugs. I would love to upgrade to another HR-20 but do not want to shell out the money yet. This box has always been disappointing. I do the CE with it and have posted issues. The last ce the channels got faster for a week then slower with drops in recordings it is quite frustrating and certainly do not trust it. If there is a recording I really want it goes on the HR-20. I realize it it still being worked on but lets face it the box was not ready for primetime when it was released ( neither was the HR-20). The HR-20 with it being the "flagship" receiver has received most of the attention and has become a great product. (Yes I know some would debate that point) The R-15 300 is still a poor unreliable product. I am really not trying to bash anyone just the box is a poor product in my own opinion.


----------



## TrippM (Feb 18, 2006)

chopperjc said:


> I use the RF remote with my r-15. It is still slow with several bugs. I would love to upgrade to another HR-20 but do not want to shell out the money yet. This box has always been disappointing. I do the CE with it and have posted issues. The last ce the channels got faster for a week then slower with drops in recordings it is quite frustrating and certainly do not trust it. If there is a recording I really want it goes on the HR-20. I realize it it still being worked on but lets face it the box was not ready for primetime when it was released ( neither was the HR-20). The HR-20 with it being the "flagship" receiver has received most of the attention and has become a great product. (Yes I know some would debate that point) The R-15 300 is still a poor unreliable product. I am really not trying to bash anyone just the box is a poor product in my own opinion.


Agree 100% that the R15 was rushed in to release. I feel that all R15 users are basically a beta test group. I plan on replacing my latest R15 in December with an HR20 unit. I spoke with customer service/retention after my first R15 failed and expressed my displeasure with the R15 experience.

As far as upgrading, speak to the retention dept. I find it best to communicate via email to set up a phone conversation with a rep. Explain your problems and frustrations and tell them that you want to upgrade to the HR20. I have found that you can usually work something out.


----------



## TrippM (Feb 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Wiped out your ToDo List? Did it miss any recordings? (and is possible just a display bug for the todo list, which has been reported in the past..)
> 
> How long after the reboot did you check your todo list?
> 
> Did you have individual records? or just Series Links.... as it will take a little while for the background scheduler to re-run and re-populate your to-do list after the reboot.


Yes, it did miss a recording. That's how I discovered the problem.

It was a series link and it was no longer in the to do list after the update. I replaced all series links and it began working again.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

i picked up my R-15 a little over a year ago(09-06). early on, the unit had litle bugs but nothing really major outside of a lockup that was fixed with a total reset. since then, the unit has d/l'ed two firmware updates which have really stabilized the unit. i couldnt be happier. 

i am so happy with the unit that I'm having another R-15 intalled in the bedroom to replace my Philips 704 Tivo DVR. Bigger harddrive, much better GUI, and RF function(not to mention the installer running a 2nd line into my bedroom).

i guess the point of this post is to say, well done Directv. While you definitely put out the product far too early, you also put your best foot forward to bring it along.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

My HDVR2 is moments from death. So I guess now is the time. 

I ordered it and it will be installed on 25Oct07.

Mike


----------

